

Ask HN: Accepting Online payment in India? - bakbak

I'm planning an online business, selling stuff mostly in north-america, europe and india...<p>I know paypal has started their service in India but dont know how good or bad they are and is there any interesting competition in India?
======
fastspring
FastSpring is happy to work with firms based in any country the US can do
business with, including of course India.

